# Personal License Plate Poll



## Jade Tigress (Jun 1, 2006)

Per this thread...place your vote for favorite personal license plate when I get my new black on black with tinted windows, '06 Mustang GT Premium V8, hardtop.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 1, 2006)

rawr rocks.  just that simple


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 1, 2006)

Ya, I had to go with* RAWR*! too... heh... though the average  driver might not know... we will...


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 1, 2006)

I also have to go with RAWR.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 1, 2006)

I guess I'm the first to have a disenting opinion...but RAWR is cool too.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 1, 2006)

I like RAWR.  I also like JADESTANG.   (I love mustangs!!!)

Let us know what you've decided....

- Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Jun 1, 2006)

had to go with the Ac/Dc referene in bk in blk.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm torn between RAWR and J8D TGRS. Either one is too cool.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 2, 2006)

I voted for JADESTANG, but just realized you'll never get that on a plate.  9 characters is too many no matter what state you're in.


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2006)

*RAWR *is good, but *JADESTANG *is better...My opinion


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2006)

bk n blck for sure give me ac/dc
Terry


----------



## hemi (Jun 2, 2006)

I have always threatened to get 6UL-DV8   But I voted for the AC/DC plate


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the votes so far. JADESTANG could be abbreviated to JDESTNG...but is it legible that way??? ... I hate personal plates that can't be read! lol .. I do have my personal 1 & 2 fav's but will hold off on stating it until more votes are in


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 2, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Thanks for the votes so far. JADESTANG could be abbreviated to JDESTNG...but is it legible that way??? ... I hate personal plates that can't be read! lol .. I do have my personal 1 & 2 fav's but will hold off on stating it until more votes are in



what about j8stang?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 2, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> what about j8stang?




oooo...ok...i'll change the poll option to that...it works better


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 2, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> oooo...ok...i'll change the poll option to that...it works better



crap...i can't do that...well...if I go with *jadestang* it will be translated *j8stang*


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 2, 2006)

Jade, I fixed the poll for you.  :ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 2, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Jade, I fixed the poll for you.  :ultracool



YOU ROCK!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 2, 2006)

I should point out you cant mix numbers and letters here...

We tried a few years back, and were told we could have numbers at the end only, so you cant have somthing like 

C U L 8 R

only C U L R 8

Which makes less sense.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 3, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I should point out you cant mix numbers and letters here...
> 
> We tried a few years back, and were told we could have numbers at the end only, so you cant have somthing like
> 
> ...



Well _that_ sucks.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok...looks like the voting is in. My top choice also won top votes. 
BK N BLK 

My second choice was J8D STANG but of course...as John pointed out..that won't work SO...

Next will be BLK JADE

and I also like DRK PONY alot which I'm surprised didn't get any votes

Hopefully my top choice will be available...with my luck it will be taken but I have excellent options

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Now...does anyone know of a site where you can check what's taken? We only get 2 choices and if they're taken they automatically send a regular plate. (not that i'll have my car real soon...but soon enough i hope)


----------



## Gemini (Jun 5, 2006)

Try the admin office at Joliet State Penitentiary. :lol2:


----------



## Henderson (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a friend that works for the DA in Chicago.  I could ask him, if you like.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 5, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Try the admin office at Joliet State Penitentiary. :lol2:



LMAO!!!....right...



> I have a friend that works for the DA in Chicago.  I could ask him, if you like.



I may take you up on that when I'm ready to get the plate. Thanks!


----------



## TonyMac (Jun 5, 2006)

It's the whole Women and horses thing. I voted for drkpony.


----------



## Stan (Jun 5, 2006)

Be careful with DRK PONY.  People only see these things for a split second, and the first time my eyes saw it, I thought "Dork Pony".  Not the message you want to send


----------



## Henderson (Jun 5, 2006)

Stan said:
			
		

> Be careful with DRK PONY. People only see these things for a split second, and the first time my eyes saw it, I thought "Dork Pony". Not the message you want to send


 
:lfao:

Didn't notice that at first, but now?.....Yeah, I see what you mean!


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 5, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> '06 Mustang GT Premium V8, hardtop.


I went with RAWR...just puts a picture in your mind of wild untamed fury  

The insurance alone for me would be.....RAWR.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 5, 2006)

I voted for BLKJADE.  It's a little different, a little sexy and I like it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 5, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> :lfao:
> 
> Didn't notice that at first, but now?.....Yeah, I see what you mean!



LMAO! Same here...guess I better scratch that one...

Well, I've got lots of great options when the time comes anyway, thanks to the creative minds of MT.


----------



## Carol (Jun 5, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I voted for BLKJADE. It's a little different, a little sexy and I like it.


 
That was my vote too.  Exotic 

Sounds like sooooooooo much fun, Jade!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 6, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> That was my vote too.  Exotic
> 
> Sounds like sooooooooo much fun, Jade!



BLKJADE is definitely cool. If I can't get BK N BLK I will go for that one. RAWR if fun too. Damn...decisions, decisions...lol. (Now I just need the car..lol)


----------



## Buddha1 (Jun 10, 2006)

BK N BLK for sure...

On the subject of personalised plates:
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-M...ries/Personalised-Plates/auction-59017651.htm


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 10, 2006)

Buddha1 said:
			
		

> BK N BLK for sure...
> 
> On the subject of personalised plates:
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/Car-parts-accessories/Personalised-Plates/auction-59017651.htm




Whoa...the guy places quite the value on that baby doesn't he.


----------

